# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  nadmierne owłosienie

## aros5

Witam mam pytanie odkąd pamiętam mam  nadmierne owłośienie na rękach, bardzo nie ładnie to wygląda i nie wiem jak się tego pozbyć? prosze o radę :Frown:

----------

